# Bands for shooting 3/8 clay



## mcrow (Oct 31, 2015)

So I have an issue with my hand. I broke it badly twice in my younger days so now it gets sore pretty easy pulling heavy bands.

I have decided to give lighter bands and ammo a shot so I can shoot more with less fatigue.

So I decided 3/8 clay would be good for this purpose.

What size/type of bands would shoot 3/8 clay best?

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Try .4 cut 1/2" straight, 3/8-1/2" taper and 8-13mm are good choices.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes what slingslap said, I would also say that quarter inch steel is the same weight as 3/8 in clay but much more accurate and much better at distance. You can pick up a small pack of 250 for under $5 at Walmart and they're my favorite ammo to shoot very accurate and can you use very light bands or tubes. Speaking of tubes my favorite setup for the light ammo is 1632 tubes from china. Works great and last for thousands of shots. You can even double up (loop) those 1632 tubes and shoot heavier ammo with very good success. I shoot a straight single 6" active tube length for my 1/4 inch and bb's.

Cheers


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> Yes what slingslap said, I would also say that quarter inch steel is the same weight as 3/8 in clay but much more accurate and much better at distance. You can pick up a small pack of 250 for under $5 at Walmart and they're my favorite ammo to shoot very accurate and can you use very light bands or tubes. Speaking of tubes my favorite setup for the light ammo is 1632 tubes from china. Works great and last for thousands of shots. You can even double up (loop) those 1632 tubes and shoot heavier ammo with very good success. I shoot a straight single 6" active tube length for my 1/4 inch and bb's.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah forgot to mention that 1/4 steel would work well for those setups. And I'm not just saying that because I'm about to post an ad for 1/4 steel in the for sale forum!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have been using the .5 at 1/2 inch straight cut,6 inch AL with BBs,1/4 inch steels and 3/8s clays,seem to work good,consistant and fairly powerful,i have also used #64 office rubber bands,cut and tied like flats,they work well too


----------

